# Westcoast Wildcats



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee in a basket











Cali 












Cleo













Gigi looking all innocent














Cali and Charlee sharing a TINY space (one leg doesn't quite fit)













Why are both calibratz inside the cat tree?






























Cali's favorite spot - on the shredder under my desk













Charlee checking to see if the coast is clear















Sideways Cali














and there's the paw!














Snuggling, Cali's paw around Charlee's neck













Cali in a basket















Comfy Cleo


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, Marie...you're girls are absolutely stunning...all four of them! I loved the picture with Cali and Charlee squished together in the TINY space. Then I read, "Why are both calibratz inside the cat tree?" I scrolled down, saw Gigi outside, and I absolutely roared. That was hilarious. I really love the Cali/Charlee snuggly pics!


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

Your cats are gorgeous!! Cute pictures!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

These are GREAT pictures! I particularly like Cali and Charlee's colors and eyes, and the pic with the two of them in a tiny space is absolutely worthy of framing.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Your twins seem like so much fun! 

Your cats are all so incredibly beautiful. I have always thought that your kitties are some of the most stunning I've ever seen. That coupled with how incredibly well you take care of them makes them beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I *loved* the pics! _I was looking/reading along and when I came to the one of Cali under the desk, I wondered if she ever attacked your mouse ... then I saw ... [cue: scary Jaws theme-music] the paw!_


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I love them in the tiny space!!! Sooooooo cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. You can see why they get away with so much. :grin:



> _I wondered if she ever attacked your mouse _


 Actually, she reaches up to touch my fingers when I'm using my mouse. She's so sweet.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless! I love your girls! The twins are so sweet together! Cali on the shredder is uber adorable! I have to hide the shredder in my house, I'm afraid Ninja would shred himself. You knows how boys are.....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, the shredder is unplugged, believe me. With *my* girls? Are you kidding?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The girls look wonderful.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Always love pics of your girls Marie! The twins are _absolutely _adorable, and I love the TINY space pic. Good for them letting Gigi get so close (things are still looking up in that department, I hope?). Cleo reminds me so much of Rochelle, she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Brianna, here's Gigi's update I just posted: Yes, things are looking up, thanks for asking. :grin:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/140361-gigi-update.html



A bonus picture of Cali I took today:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_sigh_* Their tails. I *love* their floofy tails.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow! They are beautiful!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

LOVE that floofy cali tail!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Marie, what a wonderful update!!  (Heading over the thread to post something more substantial. )

Cali is absolutely _gorgeous_! I think I'm in love with your kitty. :love2


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh wow, they are stunning! Especially the fluffy calico twins :love2
I'm also deeply envious of how shredded your scratching post is - reminds me of my armchairs.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what a great collection of pictures! The peas-in-a-pod picture is classic (can you spell s-c-r-e-e-n-s-a-v-e-r?), and that last picture of Cali is striking. That tail!!! Isn't it unusual to have a splash of a second color in a tail like that? I know orange cats have rings of white and orange, but I don't remember seeing a tail with a random splash of color like hers.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I love that tail. And cute kitties!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I know I shouldn't pick favorites but I'm partial to Cali! She's adorable. Of course they are all gorgeous cats and so healthy looking too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

catnapped said:


> I'm also deeply envious of how shredded your scratching post is - reminds me of my armchairs.


That's the only cat tree they actually scratch on. They run over to it when I get up in the morning and go crazy, they run to it when I get home, and all the times in between. Sometimes when Charlee gets worked up, she wraps her whole body around one of the legs and goes at it. They like to play with the long, unwound piece of rope, too. Even Gigi likes it.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they have such long and fluffy fur! They are absolutely adorable!!


@Kobster;
Oh yes, I do know how boys tend to be..


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awwwww!!! Love "the paw", and "one leg doesn't fit!" LOL, Lucy sleeps in her little cubby hole like that too sometimes.

Everyone has such beautiful long coats........jealous! :mrgreen: And that tail, oh my! So beautiful!!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jan Rebecca said:


> I know I shouldn't pick favorites but I'm partial to Cali! She's adorable. Of course they are all gorgeous cats and so healthy looking too!


Ditto! I am in love with Cali- esp in the picture from Post #14. That tail! 

Not to hijack, but my calibrat has the same kind of floofy tail and unique facial markings. Maybe that's why I like Cali so much!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Layla's face is so mesmerizing and mysterious, I could look at it all day!


P.S. I've trademarked the terms "calibrat" and "calibratz" so I'll send you a bill. :grin:


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I like the picture of Charlee checking to see if the coast is clear. One of the best things about that picture is seeing Cali's eye peeking out of the little hole next to Charlee.

As always I love Cleo best.:love2


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

marie73;734461 P.S. I've trademarked the terms "calibrat" and "calibratz" so I'll send you a bill. :grin:[/QUOTE said:


> I'm in the process of moving so I'll make sure to give you the OLD address. :wink


----------

